# Vote for the 2cool Photo Contest, Feathered Friends



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Okay guys, its time to vote! This was a great contest, everyone definitely showed up to play and presented some great bird photos.
Cast your vote for your favorite. The winner can choose or help choose the topic for the May contest.
The webshots gallery of photos can be seen here:
http://community.webshots.com/album/549058912KFtmDc
The official contest thread is viewable here:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=59855


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Where do we look and vote?


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

The poll and links are there. It takes me a couple minutes to get everything constructed. (typing, previewing, etc) Here is a quick heads up display of the entries​
 "Black-Bellied Whistler" - Dorado-Mahi
 "East Matagorda Heron" - Shed Hunter

 "Great Blue Heron" - NaClH2O

 "Sunrise Bird" - Walkin' Jack

​ "Ferry Gulls" - Bobby​​
 "Wadefishing Fat Rat Pass" - MT Stringer​
 "Whitewing Dove" - Bigcat Dave​
 "Humming Bird" - Ally Gator​ "Surfside Seagulls" - Bleed~Fish​​


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

continued ...  "Diving Pelican" - Troy Matherne​​​ "Steller's Jay" - RustyBrown​​​ "Eagle in Flight" - WBHB​​​ "Baby Wrens" - jbethard​​​ "Scissor Tail" - EastBound​​​ "Gull Stampede" - wacowade​​​ "Canvasback Duck" - quackersmacker​​​ "Hill Country Turkeys" - Cutter​​​ "Roosting Turkeys" - baitkiller​​​


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

continued ...
 "Hummingbirds" - bludaze​​​ "White Goose" - trout chaser​​​ "Hawk" - GinMan​​​ "Pelican Siesta" - chicapesca​​​ "Doves" - drydock​​​ "Kori Bustard" - Charles Helm​​​ "Lazy Eagle" - fishinfella​​​ "Canadian Goose" - toyotapilot​​​


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks once again to you and Pelican for putting this together and keeping it running.:cheers:


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

I knew this would be a good topic. You guys all did great.

Dave


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Cutter, Added the last poll option for bill to Webshots and ImageShack ...

 "Penguins" - bill


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Lots of great shots. I would be proud to have taken any of them.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Cutter...great job again posting the voting page. I really appreciate the thumbnail shots to remind me of who offered what. Again thanks and great work.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

A big thanks goes to Pelican. He keeps track of the webshots gallery and sends me a template of the participants and thumbnails. (and somehow I still manage to mess it up sometimes! )

Its a team effort, but Pelican is the heavy hitter  I do agree, the thumbs are a good quick reference at the end of the month after we have watched the contest progress.



seawings said:


> Cutter...great job again posting the voting page. I really appreciate the thumbnail shots to remind me of who offered what. Again thanks and great work.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for kudos, Chris ... glad to play a small part in the great idea you had for the contest.  I really enjoy them. Sure hope we can get it set up to put all the thumbnails in the voting thread.

Bob


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

I had an idea. At the end of the year we need to take the winners from each month and post for 2cool photo of the year ??

Dave


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That's a neat idea Dave. We could do a poll for that as well. Thanks Pelican and Cutter, for organizing these contests.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Apologies:*



Cutter said:


> A big thanks goes to Pelican. He keeps track of the webshots gallery and sends me a template of the participants and thumbnails. (and somehow I still manage to mess it up sometimes! )
> 
> Its a team effort, but Pelican is the heavy hitter  I do agree, the thumbs are a good quick reference at the end of the month after we have watched the contest progress.


 My apologies for not giving credit to Pelican, great job Bob. Both of you have done a great job of keeping this going...my hats of to you.


----------

